

Show HN: Find your most followed followers on Twitter - sgehlich
http://followed.io

======
sgehlich
Example: <http://followed.io/rattazong>

------
Mz
Um, what kind of use case do you envision?

(Confession: I have had too little sleep and mostly want to remember to come
back to this later but am trying to not just make a comment that is pure noise
for other people. If it's a stupid question, never mind and carry on.

Thx)

~~~
sgehlich
It helps me to find out how big my Twitter range is. If there are people with
lots of followers following me, the chance to reach 'important' people is
higher.

